# Cheap!!!...... but with potential



## craftsman on the lake (Dec 27, 2008)

I own to belt sanders. both about 40 yrs old. One a craftsman and the other the ancestor of this one. I do like my craftsman better but the HF one is plenty good.


----------



## NormG (Mar 5, 2010)

Congrats and I had also heard that Griz parts would work in the HF model


----------



## todd1962 (Oct 23, 2013)

I have a HF dust collector, 10" disk sander, hollow chisel mortiser, and plunge router. All fulfill my needs fine, considering I am a hobbyist. I had the 4×36 belt disk sander which I paid ~$60 for but I didn't like it so I used the motor off of it to build a v-drum sander which works great! Besides, where else could I have gotten a 3/4HP motor for $60?


----------



## soob (Feb 3, 2015)

You got the new model with the new model #. You should update your post to reflect that.

The last batch of the old ones had bad motors, I think. I got one and it never worked. Couldn't even turn the pulley. The new model has a much nicer motor. The switch is better and located on the back instead of the front (good for vertical belt use, bad for flat). It also has dust collection but I haven't tried it.

The miter table and bracket are very cheap though, even worse than the old ones. All in all it's not a bad deal for the money.


----------

